# Deleting HR34 recordings from C31?



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got my stuff setup on Saturday. Upgraded from an HR20+HR21 to HR34+C31. Overall very happy, but have one problem. 

When I try to delete a recording from the C31, it fails with the message "This program can only be deleted from LIVING ROOM."

Does that happen to everyone? Or just me?

Now previously I had WHDVR and it had settings to give permission to remote clients for deleting programs. However, on my HR34, when I go to WHDVR>Status, it says that WHDVR is not authorized on my account. 

All other functionality seems to be fine. 

Ay ideas? I figure I need to call them up to get something straightened out. I just want to have as much knowledge about the problem before calling so I know what I'm asking for. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

What is the software version on the C31? To find out hold down the SELECT button on your remote for about 15 seconds.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

swaits said:


> Just got my stuff setup on Saturday. Upgraded from an HR20+HR21 to HR34+C31. Overall very happy, but have one problem.
> 
> When I try to delete a recording from the C31, it fails with the message "This program can only be deleted from LIVING ROOM."
> 
> ...


This is most likely the problem. I'd call DIRECTV and have them re-authorize or check to make sure you have WHDVR on your account.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Let me know how it goes - I'm having this exact same issue...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Go Beavs said:


> This is most likely the problem. I'd call DIRECTV and have them re-authorize or check to make sure you have WHDVR on your account.


 Do you need WHDVR with just an HR34 & C31 client and no Hxx's? It seems he can watch shows just not delete them. If WHDVR was required I would not think he would be able to even watch shows from the client.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

TBlazer07 said:


> What is the software version on the C31? To find out hold down the SELECT button on your remote for about 15 seconds.


0x6F8, Fri, 9/14/2012, 2:53p

I'll call today and report back.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While the C31 can view and play shows from the HR34 regardless of whether or not the HR34 has sharing set to ON or OFF, it can only delete shows from the HR34 when sharing is set to ON.

Go into Whole Home settings on the HR34 and make sure sharing is set to ON.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> While the C31 can view and play shows from the HR34 regardless of whether or not the HR34 has sharing set to ON or OFF, it can only delete shows from the HR34 when sharing is set to ON.
> 
> Go into Whole Home settings on the HR34 and make sure sharing is set to ON.


When we go into the whole home settings - it says not activated or not authorized, so there is no setting to set... that is why we were thinking we had to call D*TV to have this corrected for our accounts to be able to have this setting.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

keebler21 said:


> When we go into the whole home settings - it says not activated or not authorized, so there is no setting to set... that is why we were thinking we had to call D*TV to have this corrected for our accounts to be able to have this setting.


Exactly. When we go to Whole-Home>Status, it says "Not Authorized".

I'm on the phone with them right now. So far at 1:12, and no progress.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> While the C31 can view and play shows from the HR34 regardless of whether or not the HR34 has sharing set to ON or OFF, it can only delete shows from the HR34 when sharing is set to ON.
> 
> Go into Whole Home settings on the HR34 and make sure sharing is set to ON.


 I'm still confused. His WWDVR is not activated but is WWDVR needed with ONLY an HR34 & C31? If WWDVR was needed why would he be able to play recordings from the client (he obviously can) without WWDVR being activated in the first place?


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, after 1:15 on the phone, multiple resets, and who knows what he did on his end, my Whole Home status is now "Authorized" and I have the "Sharing" menu under Whole-Home which allows me to enable deletion from clients.

I told him to write down what he did and tell the other reps. He said he was adding and removing so many different things to my account he's not sure what did it.

So, good luck!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I'm still confused. His WWDVR is not activated but is WWDVR needed with ONLY an HR34 & C31? If WWDVR was needed why would he be able to play recordings from the client (he obviously can) without WWDVR being activated in the first place?


Well in theory, he should not need Whole Home. But obviously, DTV can set up things the way they want. In order to delete, sharing has to be set to "on" as a protective measure so that recordings cannot be accidentally deleted. (Which of course they still can!!) So it looks like they want to charge for MRV in order for a customer to fully utilize all the perks of a client/server relationship.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

swaits said:


> Well, after 1:15 on the phone, multiple resets, and who knows what he did on his end, my Whole Home status is now "Authorized" and I have the "Sharing" menu under Whole-Home which allows me to enable deletion from clients.
> 
> I told him to write down what he did and tell the other reps. He said he was adding and removing so many different things to my account he's not sure what did it.
> 
> So, good luck!


Swaits - thanks for the update \ information - I'll call about my account tonight and get this corrected also. Thanks again!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> I'm still confused. His WWDVR is not activated but is WWDVR needed with ONLY an HR34 & C31? If WWDVR was needed why would he be able to play recordings from the client (he obviously can) without WWDVR being activated in the first place?





Supramom2000 said:


> Well in theory, he should not need Whole Home. But obviously, DTV can set up things the way they want. In order to delete, sharing has to be set to "on" as a protective measure so that recordings cannot be accidentally deleted. (Which of course they still can!!) So it looks like they want to charge for MRV in order for a customer to fully utilize all the perks of a client/server relationship.


Right. You don't need Whole Home for the C31 to view and play recordings from the HR34, because in most regards the C31 is just an extension of the HR34. But, you can't delete shows without Whole Home ON and for it to be ON, it has to be activated.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Won't WHDVR add $3.00 to his monthly bill?


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

bakers12 said:


> Won't WHDVR add $3.00 to his monthly bill?


Yes, but I knew that going in. Being able to remotely delete is worth $3 to me.

Frankly, this is the setup I've been wanting from DirecTV for a very long time. One master DVR, with clients for viewing. I'm just stoked to have it all working!


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

swaits said:


> Yes, but I knew that going in. Being able to remotely delete is worth $3 to me.
> 
> Frankly, this is the setup I've been wanting from DirecTV for a very long time. One master DVR, with clients for viewing. I'm just stoked to have it all working!


I completely agree - I like the idea of only having to manage one DVR vs two or more. It's also nice having 5 tuners for those times I want to record more than two shows at the same time. Overall very happy with this setup!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> Won't WHDVR add $3.00 to his monthly bill?





swaits said:


> Yes, but I knew that going in. Being able to remotely delete is worth $3 to me.
> 
> Frankly, this is the setup I've been wanting from DirecTV for a very long time. One master DVR, with clients for viewing. I'm just stoked to have it all working!


And depending on how new a customer, there is the $20 Advanced Receiver Fee, which includes HD, MRV, and DVR fees all rolled into one. If the fees are broken out, it turns out to be $21. So, even though the HR34 showed Whole Home Not Authorized, if the customer is paying the Advanced Receiver Fee, there will be no change to the monthly bill.

- Merg


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

swaits said:


> Yes, but I knew that going in. Being able to remotely delete is worth $3 to me.
> 
> Frankly, this is the setup I've been wanting from DirecTV for a very long time. One master DVR, with clients for viewing. I'm just stoked to have it all working!


 And 1 DVR with a single point of failure, if it crashes, takes down everything.  But I do really love the HR34. Not so happy yet with the C31. It needs some more DirecTV lovin'.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Whole home service is required for proper operation of the C31.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

TBlazer07 said:


> And 1 DVR with a single point of failure, if it crashes, takes down everything.  But I do really love the HR34. Not so happy yet with the C31. It needs some more DirecTV lovin'.


Yep. But I'm not that worried about this. Things seem to run quite a long time these days. And, if I'm a few days w/o a DVR I have other ways of catching up. :grin:

For me the benefit greatly outweighs the risk!


----------



## Junkbarman (Apr 22, 2010)

The Merg said:


> And depending on how new a customer, there is the $20 Advanced Receiver Fee, which includes HD, MRV, and DVR fees all rolled into one. If the fees are broken out, it turns out to be $21. So, even though the HR34 showed Whole Home Not Authorized, if the customer is paying the Advanced Receiver Fee, there will be no change to the monthly bill.
> 
> - Merg


I hope CSR's are explaining this to customers, because new customers will not even realize they are actually saving money when they see the Advance Receiver Charge $20 on their bill..

as a new customer they have no idea what's going on in that charge let alone why it's actually a better savings..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Junkbarman said:


> I hope CSR's are explaining this to customers, because new customers will not even realize they are actually saving money when they see the Advance Receiver Charge $20 on their bill..
> 
> as a new customer they have no idea what's going on in that charge let alone why it's actually a better savings..


That was the idea. New customers basically get hooked up automatically with Whole Home if they get a DVR and another receiver. So, the Advanced DVR Fee covers Whole Home, DVR, and HD. There is no breakdown of that cost for a new customer. They're just told this one cost covers all those features.

- Merg


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

"The Merg" said:


> And depending on how new a customer, there is the $20 Advanced Receiver Fee, which includes HD, MRV, and DVR fees all rolled into one. If the fees are broken out, it turns out to be $21. So, even though the HR34 showed Whole Home Not Authorized, if the customer is paying the Advanced Receiver Fee, there will be no change to the monthly bill.
> 
> - Merg


Actually new customers will show authorized with only 1 HD/DVR on the account and are not subject to the equipment restriction of at least 1 HD/DVR + 1 HD. There is no need for a new customer to call in to add it, Genie will work normally. I suspect the inability to delete is an oversight, considering DirecTV has said to techs Whole Home is not required for Genie to function.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dielray said:


> Actually new customers will show authorized with only 1 HD/DVR on the account and are not subject to the equipment restriction of at least 1 HD/DVR + 1 HD. There is no need for a new customer to call in to add it, Genie will work normally. I suspect the inability to delete is an oversight, considering DirecTV has said to techs Whole Home is not required for Genie to function.


It's required for the Genie Client to function correctly.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

I was on the phone with tech support for about an hour an a half last night trying to get the whole home service properly activated on my account. They ended up submitting a ticket and said I should hear back from them within 48 hours or so... They said the C31 clients were not listed on my account properly or they weren't seeing them where they should...? Anyways it was preventing them from activating the whole home service. The last tech I was talking to was from the HR34 tech support team. The first person I talked to didn't even know what the heck I was talking about C31 Clients, he never heard of them. So we'll see how it goes when I hear back from them.


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

while were on the hr34 subject. I just want to say.... Luv the clients.. BUT 3 problems I have with the HR34.

One can't delete recording from clients... (no biggy) rather save the 3.00 fee

two OTA tuner NEVER shuts off... (going to wear out)

three We all know it has a OTA scanner. But all the channels that are not in the Directv database gets deleted everytime the HR34 gets an update or a quick power glitch. (meaning it restarts) I have to add those channels back in the line up everytime. When I try to do this it thinks there in there already. I have to hit remove than re add them . Than there back in my guide.

Bonus request.... Please can I disable the ask to record evrything everytime I change the channel. I have the record tips turned off.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

So you dont have to pay to use the C31 per month ? You can set it up your self ? Only have to pay if you want the ability to delete any shows off the DVR



steelerfanmike said:


> while were on the hr34 subject. I just want to say.... Luv the clients.. BUT 3 problems I have with the HR34.
> 
> One can't delete recording from clients... (no biggy) rather save the 3.00 fee
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> So you dont have to pay to use the C31 per month ? You can set it up your self ? Only have to pay if you want the ability to delete any shows off the DVR


You still have to pay $6/month to use an RVU client.

For new customers, I heard for the primary DVR, they're bundling WHDVR, DVR and HD all into one charge of $20/month, as opposed to $21/month, a la carte. Then $6/month for any additional WHDVR or RVU box.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

steelerfanmike said:


> while were on the hr34 subject. I just want to say.... Luv the clients.. BUT 3 problems I have with the HR34.
> 
> One can't delete recording from clients... (no biggy) rather save the 3.00 fee


On your bill, is HD and the DVR fee broken out as separate line items or are you paying the Advanced Receiver Fee of $20? If the latter, you are already paying for Whole Home. You just need to have DirecTV reauthorize it so it is working properly.

- Merg


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve said:


> You still have to pay $6/month to use an RVU client.
> 
> For new customers, I heard for the primary DVR, they're bundling WHDVR, DVR and HD all into one charge of $20/month, as opposed to $21/month, a la carte. Then $6/month for any additional WHDVR or RVU box.


Then what is he talking about the $ 3.00 dollar savings ?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Rickt1962 said:


> Then what is he talking about the $ 3.00 dollar savings ?


No MRV fee, to be able to delete the non-HR34 recordings from the C31. If he's an older customer, he's paying a la carte, like I am.


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

my bill is seperated. hd fee and a dvr fee. NO whole home service (they canceled that once I got the clients. The 3 dollar fee is to SHARE more than one DVR hard drive. I only have one now. The HR34 and the three clients


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

steelerfanmike said:


> I only have one now. The HR34 and the three clients


So you have no delete issues, and you can manage your To Do List and Series Manager from four different locations. Nice! :up:

If you care to share, curious how many TV viewers you have in the household, and if 5 tuners is enough for the four displays and individual recording needs?


----------



## ElectricPickle (Aug 18, 2006)

I spoke with a CSR today for about 45 minutes and they were unable to resolve the C31 unable to delete problem. I went from 3 DVR's on 2 TV's (HR-20's and HR-21's) to the HR-34 and one C31 client. The CSR and her supervisor were unable to add either the advanced DVR package or a separate whole-home add-on. They said they would keep trying and would (ahem) call me back. I asked if they could send me to a tech support person familiar with the Genie system and they said "no". So what do I do now? Wait for DirecTV to fix it with an update or call every day hoping I get someone that knows what to do?


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

The perm fix is going to be software. To fix the issue you would need another HR2x or H2x on the account to allow MRV service to be added so you can turn sharing on on the HR34 to fix it right now. problem is I'm not sure what will happen to the shareing setting if the agent on the phone temp activates a unit and the service, allows you make the change on the unit and than deactives the unit thus causing the MRV to be removed.
Note anyone that created thier account after 2/9/12 (launch date of HR34) gets the $20 advanced service fee for the first HDDVR activted on the account. All account active prior that date get the a la cart services.


----------



## ElectricPickle (Aug 18, 2006)

otaliema said:


> Note anyone that created their account after 2/9/12 (launch date of HR34) gets the $20 advanced service fee for the first HDDVR activated on the account. All account active prior that date get the a la cart services.


And there lies the problem. The CSR's seem to be unable to remove the Ala-Cart DVR services and add the $20 ASF. They also tried adding back my HR21 & Whole Home, refreshing, then removing just the DVR. No luck.

I own the HR21 but adding it back onto the account (at $6 per month) just to get Whole Home to work really defeats the reasoning I used to spend a lot of money and a 2-year commitment on the HR34.

I've been with DirecTV for a long time, used to participate in CE. The fact that this has gone so long without a fix is disappointing.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

So incredibly frustrating.

For now I'm using my iPad to hit my Slingbox on my HR34 whenver I want to actually delete something. What a PITA!

Honestly, I can't imagine the software fix for this is difficult. Either fix it in the HR34 OS, or fix DTV's software to actually allow CSRs to setup our accounts properly. This is not rocket science. What's the holdup?


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Still broken. What a joke.


----------



## ElectricPickle (Aug 18, 2006)

Almost all of the communication/media corporations give their best service to their majority customers - those 75 to 90 percent that are easily accessible and will not have issues with the product. For example, if you live in a rural, low population area like I do, it's not profitable for them to build the infrastructure for cable TV, DSL or 4G cell phone service. Those things are not available to us. This bug with the HR34 apparently is a low priority because it affects a low number of customers. Ultimately, if the suits in the Ivory Tower of the company don't address the problem then your only recourse is to cut back on the amount of product you buy, or eliminate it completely. Sadly, you & I don't affect their bottom line so the pleasure is in the fact that you can do without them.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

swaits said:


> Still broken. What a joke.


So, you still can't get Whole Home turned on for your account?

- Merg


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been reading a few threads about this issue here and other places, and for the life of me I cannot figure out why this problem would still exist. No change in software for anything is required, just turning on MRV at the D* headend and all works fine. If anything that simple has not been done, then it is pure laziness on someone's part.

For new customers paying the $20/month 'advanced receiver fee' you are already paying for something they are not giving you, the MRV part of that fee.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

swaits said:


> Just got my stuff setup on Saturday. Upgraded from an HR20+HR21 to HR34+C31. Overall very happy, but have one problem.
> 
> When I try to delete a recording from the C31, it fails with the message "This program can only be deleted from LIVING ROOM."
> 
> ...


When you upgraded did they give you a good deal, im going to upgrade soon.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Still broken. Super lame. 

Also, remote (ios or web) recording stops working every now and then. Solution? Go to main DVR, enable and then disable Genie crap. Super duper lame.


----------



## ElectricPickle (Aug 18, 2006)

Still not able to delete from the C31. Also the C31 goes out once per week, just a blank screen. The solution? Restart the HR34. I'm going to call DirecTV tomorrow and play CSR roulette again.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

*STILL NOT FIXED!* Ridiculous.


----------



## ElectricPickle (Aug 18, 2006)

No one at DirecTV can solve this problem. As a longtime DirecTV customer I have to say that I've never been so disappointed in them. Happy New Year DirecTV. I'll be attending your next quarterly conference call.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

ElectricPickle said:


> No one at DirecTV can solve this problem. As a longtime DirecTV customer I have to say that I've never been so disappointed in them. Happy New Year DirecTV. I'll be attending your next quarterly conference call.


Nearly two months now and nothing. It's downright sickening. I'm seriously frustrated.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

swaits said:


> Nearly two months now and nothing. It's downright sickening. I'm seriously frustrated.


You never really answered before... Is Whole Home active on your account?

- Merg


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

The Merg said:


> You never really answered before... Is Whole Home active on your account?


Well, I have actually explained it before, but no harm in repeating it.

The CSRs are apparently NOT ABLE to activate WH on my account unless they add a bogus DVR to it, which I did not allow.

Said again, another way, with only the HR34 and C31 on my account, they literally cannot enable WH on my account.

Without WH activated, I am able to view programs via the C31, but I cannot delete them.

To say this is absurd and ridiculous is of course a huge understatement. :nono2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

swaits said:


> Well, I have actually explained it before, but no harm in repeating it.
> 
> The CSRs are apparently NOT ABLE to activate WH on my account unless they add a bogus DVR to it, which I did not allow.
> 
> ...


Okay. I thought I looked back through the thread, but must have missed that. I still find it odd that they cannot enable Whole Home on your account. I'm pretty sure there are other people here who have only a HR34 and C31's and don't have this issue.

On your account, do you have the rolled into one "Advanced Receiver Fee" or do you pay for DVR and HD as separate line items?

Have you tried contacting Ellen Filipiak, VP of Customer Service, for help? Her e-mail address is [email protected]. Her office is very good in following-up on issues and getting them resolved.

- Merg


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

The Merg said:


> Have you tried contacting Ellen Filipiak, VP of Customer Service, for help? Her e-mail address is [email protected]. Her office is very good in following-up on issues and getting them resolved.


I have not but I certainly will now. Cheers Merg!


----------



## spl147 (Dec 1, 2011)

This has finally been fixed!!! I can now delete from my c31


----------



## tyrant666 (Nov 27, 2006)

spl147 said:


> This has finally been fixed!!! I can now delete from my c31


How did you get this resolved?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The latest software release solves this problem...


----------

